# كيف يمكن ازابة التيتانيوم مع الالستيرين اكريلك



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

كيف يمكن ازابة التيتانيوم مع الالستيرين اكريلك 
جربت مزج الاتنين مع لكن لما يمتزجوا والالستيرين فصل من بعضه وبقى كله رغاوى

ولو حد يعرف شركات بتبيع بالتجزائة فى الاسكندرية اكون شاكر لو قلى فين


----------



## hamo_smsm (15 سبتمبر 2014)

[h=2]كيف يمكن ازابة التيتانيوم مع الالستيرين اكريلك[/h]


----------



## xspeeder (17 سبتمبر 2014)

انت بتعمل طلاء اظافر ؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 سبتمبر 2014)

يتم صنع بجمنت اى عجينة تيتان تركيز 30% والباقى ديسبيرس و ويتنج ومتخن ومانع عفن بنسبة لكل منهم0.25% والباقى ماء وممكن اضافة جليكول 5% وبعد التقليب الجيد والطحن يخلط بنسبة 1:1مع الاستيرين اكريلك كوبوليمر


----------



## hamo_smsm (18 سبتمبر 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يتم صنع بجمنت اى عجينة تيتان تركيز 30% والباقى ديسبيرس و ويتنج ومتخن ومانع عفن بنسبة لكل منهم0.25% والباقى ماء وممكن اضافة جليكول 5% وبعد التقليب الجيد والطحن يخلط بنسبة 1:1مع الاستيرين اكريلك كوبوليمر



معلش يا استاذ عبد القادر ها اتعبك شوية
يعنى . لو قلنا مثال 30 كيلو تيتانيوم + ربع كيلو ديسبيرس + ربع كيلو ويتنج + ربع كيلو متخن + ربع كيلو مانع عفن + 69 ماء --
وهل الترتيب فى وضع الخامات مهم-حبيببى والله يا استاذنا
والجليكول انا مش عارف دة مهمته اية .... وياليت حضرتك تحددلى نوع جليكول معين لانى لقيت اسامى كتير 
زى جليكول الأثيلين، و البروبلين جليكول*.والويتنج انا معرفش دة بتاع ايه ممكن توضحلى اية هو الويتنج*

واسف انى بتعب حضرتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

الويتنج ده بيبقى ماده تؤثر فى التوتر السطحى بالبلدى اسمها سيميسول او نونيل فينول وده النوع المشهور الغير ايونى وتوجد انواع كثيرة و ده مهمته جيدة فى طحن التيتان هو والديسبيرس وكنا زمان نستخدم هكساميتا فوسفات بيدى نتائج جيده فى انتشار وتشتت التيتان او اى لون بودرةاو اى فيللر بودرة كمان.
الجليكول مهم كمان للفيلم فورمنج وبيدى شوية مرونه ولمعه خفيفه وبيخلى السطح مستوى اقصد سمك الفيلم المتكون ويمكن دى مهمة البيوتيل كاربيتول فى الاساس لكن الجليكول بيعملها على قده. اى نوع جليكول شغال ايثيلين او بروبيلين المهم السعر والمتاح يهمنا وجود مجموعتين هيدروكسيل متجاورتين مش مهم الفرق مع العلم بوجود جليكولات السلسله الكربونيه لها كبيرة جدا فلا تصلح
المتخن قد يصل الى نصف فى المائه حسب نوعه وتركيزة ودرجة اللزوجه المطلوبه. استخدم المتخن الاكريليكى السائل افضل من التيلوز


----------



## hamo_smsm (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا استاذ عبد القادر
يتبقى انى ادى الفيلم لمعة بعد الجفاف 
يعنى لما اخلط الالستيرين والتيتان بيطلع المركب بدون لمعة وانا احتاج لمعة قوية ... وكمان بيبقى ضعيف الالتصاق .. وهل ممكن اتحكم فى وقت الجفاف يعنى اقلل وقت الجفاف.
وشكرا لك استاذنا على وقتك الثمين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شوف. الاستايرين اكريلك مع تيتان بدون اى سبيداج ونسبةاعلى من 50مثلا60% يعطى التصاق جيد ومقاومة للغسيل ولمعه جيده.اما اذا تحب لمعه اشد واكثر فاستخدم البيور اكريليك لا يحتوى على استيرين ولذلك هايلمع اكتر ويصبح مرن اكتر .تقليل زمن الجفاف ممكن باضافة ميثيلين كلوريد 1% يعنى يسرع شوية الجفاف


----------



## sasa4m (20 مايو 2015)

ومنين نجيب بيور اكريليك استاذ عبد القادر
وايه احسن نوع
انا مش لاقيه في مصر خالص
وبلاقي الاستايرين بس
وبجيب منه نوع تركي اسمه orgal


وليا سؤال كمان
حضرتك بتقول نخلط مع الاكريليك بنسبة 1 ل 1
يعني بعد ما اعمل التركيبة اللي فوق دي اللي وصلت ل 100 كيلو
اللي الاستاذ *hamo_smsm* ذكرها
اضيف عليهم 30 لتر استايرين اكريليك ؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 مايو 2015)

فين خلط 1ل1دى؟


----------



## sasa4m (20 مايو 2015)

حضرتك كاتب فوق كده

يتم صنع بجمنت اى عجينة تيتان تركيز 30% والباقى ديسبيرس و ويتنج ومتخن ومانع عفن بنسبة لكل منهم0.25% والباقى ماء وممكن اضافة جليكول 5% وبعد التقليب الجيد والطحن يخلط بنسبة 1:1مع الاستيرين اكريلك كوبوليمر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 مايو 2015)

اه ده البلاستيك اللامع ونسبة الخلط مع عجينة التيتان. انا فهمت انك تقصد نسبة اوكسيد التيتان للكوبوليمر 1:1 فاستغربت . اسف حكم السن بقى.


----------



## sasa4m (20 مايو 2015)

سن ؟؟؟؟
طب يا رب نبقي بس في عشر روعتك واحنا في سنك
رغمم اني معرفش سنك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 مايو 2015)

ههههه. 50سنه بس اخر اربعة بيهم كلهم


----------



## sasa4m (23 مايو 2015)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويكرمك


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أرجو مساعدتي لتركيبة معجونة الستوكو


----------

